# Anyone for a fish on 19/10 to 21/10 in Sydney area?



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

Anyone interested in a fish on Thursday, Friday or Saturday in the Sydney area. I was thinking of the Hawkesbury, but open for suggestions

Regards
Dan P


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry Dan, would like to catch up but I can only do Sunday


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Hobie_F,
I can't help you as a fishing partner, but check you Justin Duggan's latest report to help you choose where to go
http://www.sydneyflyfishing.com.au/news ... 3&startat=[startat]&index_no=1[/url]


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

Peril said:


> Sorry Dan, would like to catch up but I can only do Sunday


No worries - will catch up again soon.
Thanks for the tip Rod.


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

tryhard said:


> Hi Dan how did your trip up the coast go - lots of piccies ?


Matt, I caught heaps of flatties at Forster - will post a report soon on the coast trip.
Gatessy, will wait to hear from you about Friday.
Kraley, I was going to try and install a downrigger but that can wait - where were you thinking of fishing?

Regards
Dan P


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Should be able to tag along as soon as a time and location are fixed, preference would be for something on the North side of the harbour, Little Manly, Balmoral or Shelly Beach.

Flexible for dates and times.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm trying to head out at around 9am tomorrow from Grays Point but will only be out until midday at the latest.

sorry- finding that all my yakkin of late is late notice local trips, can't seem to coordinate myself to join you guys on the northside. hoping to rectify that soonish.


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

I will not be able to make it tomorrow - I will be heading over to a tackle store tomorrow AM to pick up a downrigger and installing it on my yak. I am keen on Friday or Saturday?

Regards
Dan P


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

kraley said:


> With a light northeast swell we could look at shelly beach tomorrow. If it looks rough we could jet on over to little manly.
> 
> Wanna meet at 5:00?
> 
> I have to go to work afterwards so would love to be back around 9 or 9:30.


Sorry about pulling the plug Robert. Did you manage to get out this morning? 
Davey G, how did you go?
I am still working on my yak, hoping to get out late tomorrow or Saturday if the weather holds up.


----------

